# Can you use both?



## tsapp (Oct 29, 2020)

Can you or should you, use both wood chips as you normally  would in the tray and use pellets in a tube at the same time?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 29, 2020)

Don't see a need to. I would just use pellets...kinda thinking if you try to use both it will be too much heat and burst into flames.

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 29, 2020)

Not recommended to use chips in a tube. 

Welcome to the forum.

Warren


----------



## tsapp (Oct 29, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Not recommended to use chips in a tube.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 29, 2020)

Yup that you can do but you will have a lot of smoke that way. I would use one or the other.
My mistake didn't read your post correct.

Warren


----------



## Murray (Oct 29, 2020)

Give it a try with an empty smoker, I’m betting it will produce too much smoke.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 29, 2020)

I use chips with my pellets in the tube and tray. No problems.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 29, 2020)

Sorry,  I misunderstood also, sorry about that. 

Ryan


----------



## tsapp (Oct 29, 2020)

This is my first time using an electric smoker. I have been using a stick burner with great results but i have not been able to find wood for it here locally. I was told the electric doesn't produce as much smoke and that I should try adding a tube, but wanted to get other peoples opinions on this.  I can see where this electric could be handy for the colder winter months here in Nebraska


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 29, 2020)

what kind of smoker, i don't think you need to do both like the others said it may be to much smoke, i have a mes30 and i just use the amnps tray with mailbox mod no need to use chips and the tube will put off more smoke then the tray so i would just try the tube by itself once and then if you want more smoke next time try both.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 29, 2020)

I do it all the time . I even mix wood chips in with the pellets in the tube . Tube goes into a mailbox mod .


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 29, 2020)

The electric with the original chip tube will do you fine actually but you may need to keep it at a higher temp to keep the chips burning. And you will need to add about every 45mins. 
A   6" pellet tube will burn without interruption for a little over 2 hrs, a tray full would be 8 -10 hrs


----------



## bertman (Oct 29, 2020)

Using chips in the tray and doubling up with pellets in the tube is about the only way I smoke in my MES. You will have no issues.


----------



## tsapp (Oct 29, 2020)

Thank you everyone,  I have a brisket that is a little over 15 lbs to smoke Saturday for my neighbor.   I am going to have to put a rack at an angle to make it fit.  I may try the U Bolt mod on the 12" tube I have and maybe grind the pellets in the blender a little.  From what I have read here that seems to make the tubes last even longer.  I used to have a GMG Daniel Boone that I had good results with and I used a tube inside of it for a little extra smoke also.  Unfortunately my ex ended up with it and I believe her meth head kid stripped the wires out of it.  I just picked up the MES 30 yesterday and found out the element was bad.  The new element will be here tomorrow.  And I will give it a test run bright and early on Saturday.  I will post pics of the results!


----------



## mike243 (Oct 30, 2020)

Yes pack the pellets in tight so it cant catch fire , burns faster than just pellets but more flavor imo


----------



## Bud J (Oct 30, 2020)

I wouldn’t recommend doing that for your first time. Wait till you gain more experience with the electric.
I know I was disappointed the first couple times with smokin chips until I learned the quirks of the smoker. I also have the pellet tray and although it produces more consistent and longer smoke, it doesn’t seem to produce the (stronger) smoke flavor that I like. 
The chips (in my opinion) gives a better smoke flavor, but only lasts about 45’ and has trouble burning at 225*.
Personally I think using both would be “over the top” but you would have to experiment. But again, wouldn’t recommend for your first couple of times.


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 30, 2020)

I use the tube with pellets in my MES 40, plus I use the cold smoke attachment from MB with chips.  The cold smoke attachment needs refill every hour, but I only use it every other hour or so. I only use both when I want 2 different flavored woods at the same time.  Like sometimes on ribs I use hickory chips in the cold smoke attachment, and cheery or apple pellets in the tube.  Or vice versa.  Mostly I just use the tube.  The 12' tube with the u bolt mod lasts 5-6 hours.  The tray didn't work in my smoker.  Once the cold smoke attachment breaks, I'll switch to the mailbox mod.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 2, 2020)

Thanks for the likes tsapp they are appreciated.

Warren


----------

